# Amplificador Musikman 130w RCA



## christiann

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Esto viene de este tema y sigue el esquema publicado en el segundo mensaje




Buenas acabo de leer todo el tema, y no parece un amplificador complicado.Hace unos días lo armé, y anduvo, pero sin la etapa de salida, cuando la conecto, ya no anduvo mas, lo dejé ahí.

Hoy lo agarré, y tenía el bc327 en lugar del bc337, y viceversa. Lo arreglé, empezó a sonar de vuelta, pero cuando conecté los Tr de salida, la lampara en serie ,quedó prendida y se escuchaba un zumbido en el parlante.

 Lógico seria que el problema está en los 2n3055, pero los medí separados de la placa , y están en buen estado, no marcan continuidad entre E y C, y entre B y E tengo 590mv.

Lo tengo alimentado con un transformador de 36+36 6A, y 14.700uf por rama.

Saludos
----------------------------------
EDITO: al momento de cortar la alimentacion, los caps de V negativo, se descargan mas rapido que los de V positivo, si los conecto solos, sin la placa, esto no pasa.


----------



## Cacho

¿Es impresión mía o no aislaste los transistores del disipador?

Mica, nipple y a que sale andando. Si no, tenés un corto machazo ahí.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Hola Cacho, está bien aislado, tiene mica, grasa siliconada, y las arandelas de plástico.Lo comprobé con el téster.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Aaaaajá...
Se pone complicado entonces... Vamos de lo obvio (no te enojes por las preguntas tontas, sólo son para descrtar lo más básico) a lo complicado:

- ¿No hay ningún puente no deseado en las soldaduras?

- ¿Conectaste bien los transistores? Equivocarse entre B y E de un 3055 hace que todo ande mal. Y ¿tenés presente que no se conectan los dos igual?.

- ¿Mediste bien los transistores? Deben conducir como diodos de B a E y de B a C y no al revés ni entre C y E en ninguna dirección. Si dan otra cosa, están malos. 

- Dejando lo tan obvio, decís que la placa driver funciona bien. No sé qué circuito exactamente armaste (si ponés el link o el esquema, mejor), pero si no entiendo mal, estás alimentando un cuasi complementario con 3055 a la salida y +-50V.
Eso puede hacer que todo ande mal.
Los 3055 soportan HASTA 60V entre C y E y llegan a 100V entre C y B. Usualmente se hace una chanchada para poder usar los 100V esos en lugar de los 60V originales. Si algo no sale como se suponía,  revientan.
Si podés probar otros TR de potencia, mejor. Los MJ15015 (120V) te pueden servir, los 2N3773 (140V) también y los MJ15003 (140V), en ese orden de precios, van a andar. Te los dejé de menor a mayor en prestaciones. Un 15003 no lo vas a poder quemar ni aunque quieras (si es original), pero así cuestan también.
Si no te importa cambiar de encapsulado, los TIP35C son bastante baratos y soportan justito el voltaje necesario. Deberían andar bien.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

El esquema que use es el de musikman 130w, esta en el segundo post de este tema.
En cuanto al voltaje, creo que esta bien, porque tengo un amplificador estereo EV, que es igual a este, y esta alimentado con un transformador igual.

Lo que me hizo un clic es que los 2n3055 no se conectan igual, segun la diapositiva que esta en el rar junto al esquema, de izquierda a derecha va asi: B E C, en ambos Tr(serian t9 y t10)

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Está bien eso.
El PCB (si te fijás) tiene las conexiones al revés. El colector de T9 en el esquemático se ve que se conecta a +V y su emisor a R14 que va a la salida.
En el caso de T10, el emisor es el que va a -Vcc y el colector a la resistencia y la salida.
Es un Cuasi Complementario.

Pero debe haber alguna otra cosa mal...
Si me decís que andan los dos 3055, entonces apuntemos para la red de protección que tiene el circuito (T5, T6 y todo lo que los rodea). Desconectala y probemos que pasa (¿tenés un osciloscopio? ¿un tester?)

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Las conexiones las tengo bien.

Ahora, T5 y T6 forman parte del circuito de protección, no se me habrán estropeado cuando me equivoqué de lugar? Ahora los voy a cambiar por un par que tengo en otra placa.

Después cómo hago para desconectar la red de prot.?Sólo tengo un téster.
En estos días voy a tener que comprar unos cuantos 2n3055, así que de paso, los pruebo  para ir descartando posibilidades.

Mientras tanto voy a cambiar T5 y T6.

Saludos.
----------------------------------------
Cambie T6, que me daba valores no muy lindos, y ahora la lampara no queda prendida, se apaga del todo, y no suena nada


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, vamos por partes, como dijo la integral (¡qué chiste tan malo!)

- Separo esto y lo mando para Reparaciones, que ya nos estamos yendo mucho de tema.

- Siguiendo, 



christiann dijo:


> ...cómo hago para desconectar la red de prot.?


Sacá T5 y T6. Con eso vas a anular la protección y aunque quedan restos de la red, para probar va a alcanzar.



christiann dijo:


> Cambie T6, que me daba valores no muy lindos, y ahora la lampara no queda prendida, se apaga del todo, y no suena nada


No cambies cosas a diestra y siniestra.
Si no mantenés todo estable y vas haciendo las pruebas, no podés saber nunca si el rpoblema/solución está en lo que cambiás.
Es absolutamente imprescindible que se identifique el problema antes de empezar a cambiar las cosas. Ahora, por ejemplo, no sabés si había un problema con la red de protección, con el transistos o con los de salida. Por lo pronto, sabés que con este nuevo transistor no funciona, y nada más..
Tratá de volver a la situación anterior al cambio.

Para seguir, desconectá los transistores de salida del circuito. El circuito por un lado, los 3055 por otro, sin ninguna conexión. Sólo por las dudas, poné una foto desde abajo del disipador donde se vean los cables que van a los de potencia y qué color corresponde a cada pata (tenés azul, rojo y negro, cuál corresponde a B, C y E), sólo para estar seguros de que el error no viene de ahí.
Con los de salida desconectados hay que hacer funcionar la plaqueta a muy poco volumen. Hecho eso, sólo queda resolver lo de los de potencia.

Con los 3055 desconectados, ¿la plaqueta entrega señal a poco volumen?

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Bueno Cacho, volví a lo de antes, la lámpara queda prendida y sólo se escucha un zumbido.

Las fotos salieron mal, pero aclaran un poco el panorama, no tanto pero bue. La parte mas prolongada del Tr esta para abajo, A R N, a mi entender, B C E, y en la placa va A N y R. Esto es correcto?

Ahora sin los 2N3055, la placa suena bajito. Dato adicional, entre B y E de los Tr tengo 560mv, que es bastante normal.

Saludos .


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:


> Ahora sin los 2N3055, la placa suena bajito.


Vamos bien, entonces.
Si la placa suena bajito y bien sin los de salida, es buena señal. A medida que le vas subiendo el volumen tiene que empezar a distorsionar y eso es normal, lógico y esperable.

De la foto... El rojo seguro que es el colector, pero de los otros dos... Tiene un zócalo puesto el transistor así que no sé. Si está ubicado "con la parte larga hacia abajo", la base es la pata de la izquierda y el emisor, la de la derecha. Azul y negro respectivamente, como bien dijiste, supongo que están bien.

La otra cosa que se me está ocurriendo... ¿No estarás usando una lámpara muy chica? Con una de 75/100W vas a andar bien para probar este bicho. Más chica, es muy posible que te esté haciendo oscilar el voltaje de alimentación.


Saludos


----------



## christiann

No hay mucho para revisar entonces.

Recien me trajeron un amplificador estereo, las placas son las mismas, pero son de la marca Audison,y ademas traen el pre, debe ser de 50+50w, un canal anda pero el otro tiene quemada una de las resis de 150Ohm, asi que voy a estar comprando algunos 2n3055.

Retomando, la lámpara que uso es de 75w, mañana le cambio los Tr de salida y te cuento como va la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Bueno recién cambié los 2N3055 y cuando lo prendo, no se escucha nada y la lámpara se enciende pero a los pocos segundos se apaga del todo.Volvi a desconectarlos de la placa, y se sigue escuchando bajito, como debe ser.
Revisé las conexiones, pistas, no encuentro nada raro.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si a poquito volumen anda bien la placa sin los TR de salida, entonces el problema está más adelante (en los de salida).
Revisá esos transistores y de ser posible, NO uses los 3055. Es un voltaje muy alto para estos... Ya lo dije antes: Soportan 60V entre C y E, y 100V entre B y C. Fijate que no sea eso lo que te está volviendo loco.
Alimentá el circuito con +-30V *como máximo* (con +-20V debería andar bien también) para probar y fijate si camina bien (con 3055 que sepas que son originales y no están quemados).
Si anda, a cambiar los 3055 por unos más grandes.

Saludos


----------



## christiann

Esta bien, entonces, me voy por el tip3055.

Otra cosa, este amplificador tengo pensado usarlo en configuración estereo junto a otro igual.Se me rompió una de las placas, y justo acá encontré el esquema,  que sería el que usé.La placa que funciona, tiene puestos los 2N3055, y esta alimentado con el mismo transformador de 36+36 6A.
Bien, ahora a esta placa le voy a poner TIP3055 para pobar, pero después(si anda) voy a tener que ponerle los MJ15015 por el tema del disipador. Al tener uno 2N3055, y el otro MJ15015, no habrá ningún problema?De ultima le pongo a las dos placas.
Esto último lo pregunto desde la total ignorancia, así que si la respuesta es no, que así sea.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

christiann dijo:


> Bien, ahora a esta placa le voy a poner TIP3055 para pobar...


Para probar con voltaje más bajo, claro...



christiann dijo:


> Al tener uno 2N3055, y el otro MJ15015, no habrá ningún problema?


Ningún problema. Andan bien sin dramas. Sólo cuidate de que sean originales.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

Amigos , con 17 V podría aunque sea para probar éste amplificador ? Gracias.


----------



## gaston sj

Si, pero solo probar por que no te va a dar mucha potencia con esa tension , apenas 8 o 10 Watts , te digo por que ya lo hice con uno , otra cosa, tiene que ser 17 0 17 Vcc.
Saludos.


----------



## adrimadeo

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, hice un amplificador de audio de 130w stereo y uno de los canales anda perfecto pero a la salida del otro tengo una tension de -50vcc. Queria preguntarles si alguien podria ayudarme con este tema. El link que dejo abajo es de la imagen del esquematico electronico.
Desde ya muchas gracias y agradecere al que pueda ayudarme.






amplificador_130w_musikman_159.rar


----------



## Mandrake

adrimadeo dijo:


> . . . uno de los canales anda perfecto pero a la salida del otro tengo una tension de -50vcc . . .



  



			
				Don Trino Epaminondas Tuta dijo:
			
		

> _ . . . Mijito y para que mi diosito le dio ese cerebro . . . _



Con el multimetro vaya comparando los voltajes del circuito bueno con los voltajes del circuito dañado. Tambien puede emplear el "dedito ensalivado".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buen consejo el de Mandrake .

Causas probables.

Fusible de +V quemado
R14 abierta
T4 o T10 en corto

A medir  !

Saludos !


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas hace unos dias me viene pasando exactamente lo mismo que a adrimadeo con el mismo ampli. Estaba usandolo y me salto el protector de CC en la salida que habia agregado. cuando lo revise vi que me carbonizo R9 y que tenia la V de fuente negativa a la salida osea  -50 V . remplaze todos los transistores y la R quemada y nada. sigue el mismo problema alguna idea?

PD : las pruebas que estoy haciendo ahora las estoy haciendo sin los TR de potencia osea T10 Y T9 Por miedo a quemarlos ya que los remplaze por mj15015 que se bancan mas V y no son nada baratos . puede ser esto una causa?


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas hace unos dias me viene pasando exactamente lo mismo que a adrimadeo con el mismo ampli. Estaba usandolo y me salto el protector de CC en la salida que habia agregado. cuando lo revise vi que me carbonizo R9 y que tenia la V de fuente negativa a la salida osea  -50 V . *remplaze todos los transistores* y la R quemada y nada. sigue el mismo problema alguna idea?
> 
> PD : las pruebas que estoy haciendo ahora las estoy haciendo sin los TR de potencia osea T10 Y T9 Por miedo a quemarlos ya que los remplaze por mj15015 que se bancan mas V y no son nada baratos . puede ser esto una causa?



Todos los TR se quemaron? o los cambiaste por cambiar?
Mediste los diodos y el zener tambien?


----------



## rafaaaa21

los tr ni comprobe qe estaban qemados . ya venia con la idea de cambiarlos cambie los tip 31 y 32 por 41 y 42 y los 2n3055 por mj15015 . buena idea ahora voi a medir los diodos

bueno medi los diodos . al parecer estaban "quemados" la gran mayoria solo en tres caia 0.7 volts en el zener caian 0 volts. asi que bueno abra que remplazar todos


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> los tr ni comprobe qe estaban qemados . ya venia con la idea de cambiarlos cambie los tip 31 y 32 por 41 y 42 y los 2n3055 por mj15015 . buena idea ahora voi a medir los diodos
> 
> bueno medi los diodos . al parecer estaban "quemados" *la gran mayoria solo en tres caia 0.7 volts en el zener caian 0 volts. *asi que bueno abra que remplazar todos




Como mediste los diodos?
Otra cosa, que voltaje estas usando?


----------



## Mandrake

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> los tr ni comprobe qe estaban qemados . *ya venia con la idea de cambiarlos* . . .
> . . . medi los diodos . al parecer estaban "quemados" . . . asi que bueno *abra que remplazar todos*



Observo que su merced utiliza *la tecnica de reparaciones Ricky Ricon*. Mejor compre de una sola vez todos los componentes y los reemplaza: porque usted no se esta dando cuenta, cual es el sector que origino la falla.


----------



## integradin

las correcciones en lapicera son para manejar 70 w??

o solo es de 70w y no de dos posibles potencias ???


----------



## pipa09

integradin dijo:


> las correcciones en lapicera son para manejar 70 w??
> 
> o solo es de 70w y no de dos posibles potencias ???




Sinceramente no creo que llegue a los 130W, es mas, ese circuito es una version mejorada de un antiguo ampli de 70W, los valores escritos en lapicera es para poder usarlo con menor voltaje.


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno me di cuenta que habia medido mal los diodos . no tome en cuenta qe podian estar en inversa ahora si parecen estar todos OK menos el zener en el cual caen 0 volts i deberian caer 3.3 v los medi con un tester midiendo la tension que les caia. estoy usando +-50 volts igual como lo estoy probando con la lampara serie para no quemar nada anda por los +-42


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> bueno me di cuenta que habia medido mal los diodos . no tome en cuenta qe podian estar en inversa ahora si parecen estar todos OK menos el zener en el cual caen 0 volts i deberian caer 3.3 v los medi con un tester midiendo la tension que les caia. estoy usando +-50 volts igual como lo estoy probando con la lampara serie para no quemar nada anda por los +-42




Porque no usar el medidor de continuidad para medir los semiconductores? 

Otra, no tiene ninguna ventaja que le pongas TIP41/42 en lugar de los  TIP31/32, mientras sean con la lerta C.


----------



## rafaaaa21

pasa que mi tester es medio viejito y no mide continuidad en semiconductores  
los tips le puse los 41/42 ya que no consegui los 31/32 y tenia esos a mano asi que se los mande.


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> pasa que mi tester es medio viejito y no mide continuidad en semiconductores
> los tips le puse los 41/42 ya que no consegui los 31/32 y tenia esos a mano asi que se los mande.



OK, tiene Ohmetro tu tester? si es asi podrias usar la escala mas baja para probar los semiconductores.


----------



## rafaaaa21

si tiene , los mido como si fueran una resistencia comun y corriente?


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> si tiene , los mido como si fueran una resistencia comun y corriente?



Aca te dejo un link, fijate y luego cualquier duda nos consultas.
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Rafa, un tester chino baratito, suelen ser grises y un poco más grandes que las cajas de "222 fósforos", con medidor de continuidad no cuesta más de $15/20.

Lo más recomendable es que te compres uno y no necesites hacer malabares con el tuyo.

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

voy a seguir tu consejo cacho como vos decis va a ser lo mas recomendable jijiji.
muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estan dando. cuando venga de las vacaciones voy a consegirme un tester con continuidad y verificar todos los diodos. asi que por esta semana no los voy a *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*. de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Tal vez se le paso por alto por estar acostumbrado a utilizar siempre testers digitales, pero si tu tester es analógico, Rafa, si podes perfectamente semiconductores, de echo es mejor que el digital, la mayoria lo usa pero si se le pregunta que indica la lectura, cuantos saber responder?, no Cacho amigo yo se que vos si, por eso no te dejo decirlo

Poniendo la escala por KΩ para medir un nPn, colocar punta negra en la base y con la roja realizar la medida BE y BC, si esta bueno esta debe estar entre 5K y3K mínimo si es inferior esta dañado o con algún problema midiendo al reves no debe marcar nada, si mide es porque tiene fugas y deberia ser reemplazado, Para medi PnP punta roja a la base y negra a E y C para medir la juntura BE y BC y al igual que en el caso anterior cambiar la s puntas y no debe medir nada, si mide tiene fugas. aqui tambien la resitencia medida dentro del rango5K-3K si la medición es mayor el transistor esta abierto


----------



## Cacho

Como sea, es mucho más práctico hoy por hoy que alguien que se está iniciando lo haga con un digital: Si te mandás un mocazo no lo quemás (a menos que sea un moco grande grande ) y si lo hacés de goma no es caro reemplazarlo. Uno analógico berretón ($20) no te va a permitir lecturas muy precisas ni tiene algunas funciones de los digitales, así que estaríamos hablando de uno medio caro... Nah, mejor al digital primero, aprender lo que se está haciendo y después sí, a la agujita linda  (que no es tan difícil leer el valor).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

No dije que comprara uno, como dijo que era medio viejo y no media continuidad supuse que ese puede ser analógico y si le puede servir sin comprar uno nuevo aún.

Ya que hablaste de precio y calidades hago el siguiente comentario, hay una cantidad de testers analogicos que aparencen con marcas como sunwa, que fue la primera que le clono a sanwa el modelo 360 y otros y otras como surich para mencionar la más conocidas unos son color verde los otros de color negro y varia la denominación segun que tena estan los 360, que vienen con clavijas finas y es cuadito y el plástico del instrumento es plano, es el que trae el mejor instrumento y luego estan los otros 360 y alguna derivación en el número incluyendo los 960 son muy similares todos, no son caros hay que diferencialrlos con los que parecen una caja de fosforos de madera(te pillen haciendo propaganda jeje naaaaa broma) y miden 150mm de alto por 100mm de ancho y una profundidad de 35mm el cudradito es más alto, la calidad esta dentro de un tester de 20K ohm de termino medio, lo he probado porque aqui se utilza y mucho un digital y analogico, esos van en equipo si o si ya que ninguno es superior al otro y lo he demostrado muchas veces y de alli que los terminan adoptando. 

Tengo varioe electrónicos, de muy alta Z superior a un digital, tambien digtales que traen funciones que valen la pena pero cuestan arriba de los 150 dólares..... y asi y todo no superan a un analogico en ciertas cosas de alli que tenga varios VTVM.

Como corolario le dejo esta inquietud 
tengo una tensión de 130 volts los mido con un digital y un analógico, cual es más preciso

Mido una tensión de 24V y lo mido con un digital y un analogico este es un VTVM cásico cual es más preciso? y porque

Ah en cuanto a practicidad si medir se trata utilzando el diode probe en el digital es exactemnte lo mismo en uno y en otro es decir en un analógico y en un digital, hay que hacer las mismas maniobras tal cual, no hay ninguna diferencia, 
Utilzo testers digitales desde 1979 en que obtuvimos un Kitley de mesa de 31/2 digitos costaban una fortuna, eran los primeros....


----------



## Cacho

pandacba dijo:


> ...de alli que tenga varios VTVM.


No he usado de esos (ni me atrae la idea), pero deben ser bastante interesantes por decir lo menos...


pandacba dijo:


> Como corolario le dejo esta inquietud...


¿"*Le*"? ¿Ahora nos tratamos de usted? 


pandacba dijo:


> ...tengo una tensión de 130 volts los mido con un digital y un analógico, cual es más preciso


Depende de las características de cada tester. Y de qué sea lo que querés medir de esa tensión. Si buscás caídas cortas e intermitentes, el digital supera ampliamente al analógico: Alguna de las muestras del DMM va a tomar la caída, mientras que el analógico tiene un integrador muy bonito en la aguja y la inercia no lo va a dejar "mostrarte" esa caída cortita.


pandacba dijo:


> Mido una tensión de 24V y lo mido con un digital y un analogico este es un VTVM cásico cual es más preciso? y porque


Si las impedancias de entrada no son muy distintas en ambos casos, da lo mismo. Es cierto también que estimar varios decimales en un analógico no es una cosa simple y muchas veces hasta es imposible... De nuevo, depende de lo que se esté intentando medir, de la precisión que se pretenda y de la fuente de la señal. _A priori_ y universalmente no puede afirmarse nada.

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno eh vuelto. tal ves no me exprese bien mi tester si mide continuidad es un digital autorango de radio shack nose bien el modelo el tema es que no puedo medir continuidad en semiconductores nose por que. en fin sin desviarme del tema. medi todos los diodos con el tester de un amigo parecen estar todos OK solo conducen de un solo lado. el zener de 3.3 volts conduce de ambos lados asi que lo saque y medi la caida de tension 0 volts de ambos lados. osea que se murio. puede ser esto la causa de la continua a la salida?


----------



## pandacba

Correcto esa es la causa de que tengas continua, ya que polariza una parte del circuito y al estar en corto se desbalancea(a grandes rasgos para no entrar en detalles)
Cuando medis con tu tester un diodo por ejemplo, que te muestra el dixpaly?


----------



## rafaaaa21

si mido resistencia me empiesa a medir una resistencia que sube cada ves mas
y llega al orden de los Mohms y hay se detiene. si mido continuidad me indica circuito abierto.muchas gracias a todos ya anda correctamente sin continua a la salida. otra pregunta que les queria hacer. yo arme un pre el gallien 400 rb de ricardodeni al tratar de adaptarlo con este ampli se me presenta un problema. me baja muuuuchisimo el rendimiento de la etapa apenas si se escucha. alguna idea de como resolverlo?


----------



## pandacba

Te aclaro un concepto para que puedas manejarte mejor..... un amplificador amplifica si sale bajo no es porque le baja el rendimiento, en las especificaciones hay un parametro que hay que tener en cuenta en todo ampificador y es la sensibilidad que tensión etrega ese pre y que tensión necesita el amplificador para plena potencia?


----------



## rafaaaa21

mira el pre lo medi hace unos meses con un osiloscopio y me sacaba masomenos 100 mv al mango. el ampli por lo que veo nesesita 700 mv a plena potencia. ahora para adaptar esto hago un amplificador de tension a transistores?


----------



## pandacba

Muy bien, lo entendiste perfecto, es un poco más practico con un Operacional ya que tenes las tensiones  para alimentarlo en el pre una configuración no inversora con una ganancia de 7 mínimo, seria mejor llevarla a 10 aparte de ser má práctico en todo sentido te da un pqueño plus por si alguan capsula esta un poco baja es más fácil bajar que subir por ejemplo si tu pote de volumen es de 10k poniendo una R de 3k3 y ya esta ajutado la R a salida del amplificador de tensión, como es muy poco lo que hay que amplificar con TL071 funciona bien y seria asi entrar a la pata no inversora via un capacitor una R de 150K entre la entrada no inversora y la sallida, y de la entrada no inversora una R de 22k seguida de un capcitor de 100uf a masa y a la salida un capacitor de 10uf en seri con una R de 3k3 si tu pote de volumen es de 10K si es de 50K la r sera de 15K.

Si puedo mañana te suvo el esquema


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas panda arme el circuito funciona bien pero me mete un poco de ruido supongo que por qe lo arme en el protoboard y no es tanta la ganancia pero ahora tira bastante mejor. para subirle la gananacia a 10 o un poquito mas que tengo que modificar? ah y otra cosa en la entrada le puse un capacitor de 2.2 esta bien esto? gracias


----------



## rafaaaa21

tengo novedades. estaba probando a ver masomenos cuanto tiraba a maximo volumen con una caja de 3 vias de 8 ohms y de repente volo un tip 42 (T4) ya lo arregle por suerte. ahora me queda la duda puede haber sido por la caja que estaba usando? la otra ves que se me quemo me paso con el mismo bafle. o puede haber sido por qe me pase un poco con la Vin?


----------



## pandacba

Si se excela la Vin se pasa de potencia, le pusiste la R en serie que te habia recomendado? esta bien el capacitor, pero podes subirlo a 4.7uF para que te suba un poquito la respuesta, tambien el zumbido se puede haber sumado a la señal, pero tal fez solo fue la calidad del transistor   decime de cuanto es pote de volumen,


----------



## rafaaaa21

de 50k es el pote puse la resistencia como aconsejaste de 10k el tema del ruido lo elimine tenia la puesta a tierra mal conectada ahora ya casi desaparecio totalmente solo qeda un poco de ruido tipo radio mal sintonisada. calculo que deben ser los cables de los potes que no son mallados. respecto al tema de no pasarme de vin como puedo digamos "limitar" para que no se queme de nuevo?


----------



## pandacba

A la R de 10 reempalzala por una de 22K y pone a masa la carcasaa de los potes y dejaras de escuchar la radio, comentame los resultados.

Creo que más que nada fue un fallo del transistor, pero con lo que te di no se deberia pasar del valor ideal, seria interesante agregarle un indicador de picos indicados por un led y llegar con el volumen al máximo posibles sin que el led se prenda


----------



## rafaaaa21

listo resis remplazada y ruidos casi eliminados tal ves por que el gabinete no es cerrado totalmente sino que es una U en fin no son tann insoportables. estubre probando masomenos la potencia que tiraba lo probe con la compu y de volumen digamos que anda bien el tema es que cuando le conecto el bajo como que todavia le falta un cacho mas de ganancia. para aumentarle un cachitin mas en el Operacional que arme deberia modificar la R de 150k no? ah y respecto a el indicador de picos con led tenes algun circuito que puedas facilitarme? estube buscando en la red y ninguno me convence mucho.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estas brindando


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fíjense en este amplificador como evita el clippeo. No se si hacía falta *dos* optos 

Rafaaaa21 , en el gráfico marcado como *"a"* tenés tu indicador.


Saludos !


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas dosmetros estube viendo el diagrama y la verdad parece muy interesante. el ampli al que lo quiero adaptar trabaja con +-50 que deberia modificar? esos diodos que tienen +-39.8V son zeners? por que no me quedo muy claro. otra cosa se podria poner en paralelo al led del optoacoplador otro led como para que me indique en el frente del amplificador cuando esta "clipeando" ? muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tenés que modificarle nada ya que trabaja con un simple divisor de tensión (3k3 - 680 ohms) y sigue manteniendo ese 85 % que ahora para tus 50 volts es de 42 Volts.

Los 4 díodos son comunes , o 1N4007 o 1N4148





Saludos !


----------



## rafaaaa21

muchas gracias por aclararme todo dosmetros. te hago una pregunta. nose si leiste mas arriva que manda me ayudo a diseñar un amplificador de voltaje con OP . tenes idea si para subirle la ganancia tengo que modificar las resistencias que estan entre la entrada y la salida y entrada y masa? por que cuando conecto una fuente de sonido como la compu anda bastante bien de ganancia pero cuando conecto el bajo se queda bastante corto muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , con esas resistencias se modifica la ganancia.

Pero porqué no te haces un pre para bajo mejor ?

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Hol Due Metri, tiene un pre pero no le hacia ni cosquillas al amplificador, asi que le hice hacer un pequeño amplificador de tensión, su pre entrega 100mV entonces le hice amplificar por 7 aprox


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas tardes muchachos nuevamente recurro a ustedes ya que se me presento un nuevo problema : agrege el indicador de clipping que me recomendo dosmetros. anda perfecto . hoy probando el ampli a buen volumen masomenos por la mitad ya que lo use  con una serie de 65 watts por seguridad. note que me distorsiona los graves y que un tip 42 el que se me quemo ya calienta excesivamente de suerte me di cuenta y no llego a quemarse creen que tal vez sea por el parlante que estoy usando? es una caja de 3 vias de 8 ohms agradesco sus ayudas.


----------



## patriciodj

los 4 tip llevan disipadores ojo con esto


----------



## pandacba

Rafa 
Estas teniendo otro problema, o los TIP son maliisimos o tenes algún tipo de oscilación, el 41 no te calienta  y el 42, si, y no calientan los de salida, eso suele pasar cuando son falsos, me ha sucedido. Si el bafle es de tres vias y tiene el divisor de frecuencia no deberias tener problema, ahora si no lo tiene y la impedancia va a ser menor a 8 ohms, fijate en eso, pero casi seguro que los TIP42 que estas utilizando no son originales, yo siempre utilice los TIP31/32 sin ningún problema


----------



## rafaaaa21

voy a remplazar el tr que me calienta por alguno de otro lado y te cuento como me fue. esto puede estar causando tambien la distorsion en los graves? 
saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si, hace tiempo hice un ampli con los TIP142/147 andaban bien, pero luego de un rato se hervian, y si le daba máximo volumen, se sentia como algo muy feo como si por alli perdiera parte de la información como sila imagen del sonido se rompiera


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas panda ya probe con 3 tip 42 diferentes y 4 tip 32 y todos me calientan no creo que sean todos falsos ya que algunos los tenia ase mucho
lo unico que note es que se elimino el ruido en los graves.
saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Lo raro es que te caliene el 42 y no el 41 o el trnasistor de salida, asociado al 42, es TIP42C no?
la R de 100 1/2W esta en su valor? entre la base del mismo y el colector el capacitor de 1nF esta puesto? no estara abierto? puede figurar .001, o puede estar marcado como 102 o 1n0


----------



## rafaaaa21

exactamente. los de salida ni se mosqean siquiera se entibian el 41 calienta apenitas podes poner el dedo y apenas lo sentis pero si toco el 42 me quemo. hay lo miro lo de la R y el capacitor y te digo

bueno medi la R de 100 ohms esta perfecta y cambie el capacitor por las dudas pero sigue calentando.


----------



## pandacba

Habra que ver más atras, aqui es donde se echa en falta un osciloscopio


----------



## rafaaaa21

hace unos minutos estaba revisando todo y me di cuenta que faltaba el zener de 3.3 volts ahora lo puse pero sigue calentando
habra sido eso que desencadeno alguna falla en otro TR y por eso calienta?


----------



## pandacba

Es probable, ya que con ese diodo fija la corriente del driver en clase A que seia el TIP30 o 31.

Hace la prueba de nuevo pone en ocrto la entrada y sin parlante medi que tenes donde iria el parlante


----------



## rafaaaa21

cortocircuite la entrada y medi la salida y tengo 36 mv de continua. no observe ningun calentamiento raro en nuestro querido amigo el tip 42 . los 41 calientan levemente pero podes poner el dedo y no te quema solo los sentis tibiecitos


----------



## pandacba

Eso indicaria que esta todo bastante bien, es raro, salvo que el circuito de protección te este haciendo algo raro revisate el diodo que va el emisot del 42 y al colector de uno de los bc que esta en la protección


----------



## rafaaaa21

hola panda remplaze el diodo que me dijiste y me surgio un nuevo problema. ahora cuando muevo el pote de volumen me aparece un pitido intermitente como una oscilacion


----------



## pandacba

no lo habras puesto al reves? el que sacaste como media?


----------



## rafaaaa21

lo medi estaba bien pero cuando lo saque quedaban muy cortos los terminales y lo tube que remplazar esta bien ya que la placa tiene serigrafiado para que lado van los componentes sospecho que el ruido tiene algo que ver con un loop de masa o algo asi ya que cuando toco el pote se produce


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ La carcasa del pote tiene conección a tierra ?


----------



## rafaaaa21

si. voy a ver si puedo subir un par de fotos de la placa y del gabinete


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno muchachos resolvi el problema del calentamiento del tip 32 : resulta que el emisor del tip 32 no estaba asiendo contacto con el colector del mj15015 ahora ya no me calienta y removi el amplificador de tension que me recomendo panda ya que logre hacer que el pre entrege una tension decente... tenia un TR al reves jajaja. el unico problema que me queda por resolver es el que cuando no tengo ninguna fuente de sonido conectada y el volumen esta alto emite un zumbido horrible como si acoplara y ademas en los graves se me esta produciendo un chasquido a partir de la mitad del voluemen. gracias a todos.


----------



## pandacba

Ja era raro lo que te pasaba..... me alegro que encontraras la falla te estas vovliendo un experto en reparación .....
Tu problema parece ser un problema de masas, el cable que va ala entrada de la placa tiene una buena malla, en primero años un cable con una malla de mala calidad, me volvio loco, me tomaba zumbido del trafo, cambie ese cablecito y no zumbo nunca más...


----------



## rafaaaa21

eso puede ser por el zumbido mañana lo voy a cambiar. y por los graves puede ser que me falte filtrado en la fuente? segun lei en otro thread a alguien que armo el ampli y lo usaba para bajos le pasaba lo mismo. actualmente tengo 6 capacitores de 2200uf 3 por rama ustedes que la tienen mas clara esta bien esta cantidad? o le falta filtrado?
salutes!


----------



## pandacba

yo lo utilizaba estereo con 5000uF por rama y no tenia ese problema, el tema es cuando le meten 4 ohms no hay fuente que aguante y alli si mete ruido, con 6600 para un solo ampli no deberias tener problema, proba con ontra fuente de sonido para ver diferencias y ver si es el pre o es el amplificador


----------



## pipa09

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> y por los graves puede ser que me falte filtrado en la fuente?



Fijate el tema de los TR, varias veces tenia ese problema, no reproducia bien las bajas frecuencias y al aumentar el volumen se sentia un chasquido cuando golpeaba, 
La solucion? Transistores originales.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas buenas les comento lo que paso : probe el ampli con otras fuentes de sonido lease compu y mp3 y 0 ruido exelente calidad ni un chasquido lo probe a full trapo con graves al mango y nada se mantenia re bien . osea que el ruido se genera solo con el bajo y el tema de los tr creo que son originales . los compre en electrocomponentes y no parecen ser truchos


----------



## pandacba

Quizas el bajo tiene mucho nivel y produce eso, que suena como me decis me paso con el primer ampli para guitarras que hice, cuando colocaban una de ellas se sentia feo y los graves mal, claro me estaba saturando..... le agrgue una R de 150K en serie y qudeo ok.
Si con las otras fuentes andubo bien, el ampli quedo joya no lo toques mas!!!!! jeje


----------



## rafaaaa21

hice esto que me dijiste panda de la R en serie y quedo 10 puntos! muchisimas gracias por toda su ayuda muchachos cuando pueda voy a subir fotos de como quedo el proyecto "casi" terminado ( casi por que aun le voy a agregar una salida de linea y un par de efectos )


----------



## pandacba

Me alegro haberte podido ayudar, para mi es un verdadero placer
Para mi es dar un poco de lo que aprendi, para que otros en este caso tu, si se lo proponen vayan más lejos aún


----------



## porraselectronics

Que tal amigos foreros.....
 Yo he conseguido todo el material para realizar este proyecto. Harè dos circuitos para tener un equipo stereo. Y leyendo este tema me inspirò mas confianza para armarlo, pues por lo visto si funciona.
Y no que da otra cosa mas que agradecer a los que hacen posible todo esto, gracias a forosdeelectronica y sus integrantes. Bueno,,,,,lo armo en protoboard para hacer pruebas y despues les cuento.


----------



## pandacba

Por la potencia que maneja, si ya tenes el material la placa no es cara, alrededro de 15 pesos y lo armas bien y te evitas algunos problemas, ya que si por alli hay una perdida de contacto de algo puede dañarse la salida. Yo utilizo las placas de Aries
Recorda que los transistores de entrada deben estar apareados y antes de ponerlo en marcha lee el tutorial que hizo fogonazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Donde venden las placas ya hechas ?


----------



## pandacba

Hola Due, se te exraña ya sabes donde.
La A3251 de Aries las venden en casi todo el pais, esta aqui en la ciudad de córdoba, tiene un sitio donde esta el telefono y dir podee pedirla que te las envien por correo si no las consigues por donde vives


----------



## pipa09

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Donde venden las placas ya hechas ?




Aca esta la copia exacta de la placa que vende aries, por si no les da fiaca realizarla!!_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/363904/ _
Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba

Pipa es que sei vien echa ni lo pienso dos veces encima serigrafia de los componentes y antes venia con máscara antisoldante cuando pueda subo una foto de esa, tengo que sacar unas cajas por alli tengo un juego de luces programbla con una placa casi en tamaño A4 echa por mi cuando ni siquiera existiana las computadoras tiene 5 cI lógicos si mal no recuerdo, uno de 24 patas y 8 triacas de salida


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si viene hecha no pierdo el tiempo.

Estuve por Boulogne Sur Mer preguntando (6 casas de electrónica) y no vendían placas hechas , tendré que hacerme otra recorrida.

Gracias a ambos


----------



## pandacba

Hola Due, porque no te pones en contacto       via mail, con Aries y seguro que te van a decir que comercio en las inmdiaciones de donde estas o zona donde haces tus compras las venden, ya que ellos tienen esos datos y te ahorra llendo de aqui para alla y si no las pedis a ellos mismos en 24hs o menos las tenes en tu casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hecho , ya les mandé mail pidiéndoles la lista de puntos de venta o distribuidores aqui.

Tienen varios amplificadores interesantes.

Amplificador 250 W Fapesa (65Vcc) creo que es de 100 la de 40 en puente
Amplificador 100 W Fapesa (+45 / - 45 Vcc) la del trafo excitador
Amplificador 70 W RCA (+42 / -42 Vcc)
Amplificador 70W Texas
Amplificador 50 W c/ 2N3055 (54 Vcc)  éste no se
Amplificador 50 W Siemens c/ preamplificador ese sonaba muy bonito 
Amplificador 40 W Fapesa (60Vcc)

Gracias che


----------



## pipa09

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hecho , ya les mandé mail pidiéndoles la lista de puntos de venta o distribuidores aqui.
> 
> Tienen varios amplificadores interesantes.
> 
> Amplificador 250 W Fapesa (65Vcc) creo que es de 100 la de 40 en puente
> Amplificador 100 W Fapesa (+45 / - 45 Vcc) la del trafo excitador
> Amplificador 70 W RCA (+42 / -42 Vcc)
> Amplificador 70W Texas
> Amplificador 50 W c/ 2N3055 (54 Vcc)  éste no se
> Amplificador 50 W Siemens c/ preamplificador ese sonaba muy bonito
> Amplificador 40 W Fapesa (60Vcc)
> 
> Gracias che



Esa lista es de Aries?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si

http://www.circuitosimpresos.com/productos.htm

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si
> 
> http://www.circuitosimpresos.com/productos.htm
> 
> Saludos !




Muchisimas gracias por el dato!


----------



## pandacba

Ellos lanzaron 3 carpetas al mercado, amenzaron con una 4 que nunca vio la luz, pero siempre estan sacando algo nuevo, venden modulos armados, por ejemplo el de este hilo lo venden armado.
Con el loco este, fuimos los primeros en hacer impresos en Córdoba, el siguio porque su grupo lo ayudo incondicionalmente y logro posicionarse, a mi me dejaron solo y para el sistema que empleabamos era demasiado, asi que deje y solo hice para mis trabajos, hace poco sacaron a la venta viejos equipos que utilizaban para la fabricación, una guillontina, un balancín chico y otras cosas, hoy tienen cubas temocontroladas, perforado por puzonado CNC. 
Cuando plaquetodo hizo furor, ellos también le pusieron mascara antisoldante a sus placas.

Pero la mejor placa que vi, es unas que hacian en mendoza, al estilo ELektor mascara antisoldante, fondo azul en negro las pistas y en blanco los componentes, aca las traian via un distribuidor que estaba en Bs As, me quedo la carpeta.
Y plaquetodo de pronto tubo un problema y dejo de vender las placas solas y solo modulos armados, puede ser que algún torpe de esos que nunca falta le hizo juicio por estafa? si alguien sabe me gustaria saber bien porque me quedo en la nebulosa


----------



## porraselectronics

Que tal amigos....
Como ya lo dije.......este fin de semana me dedique a armar el ampli Musikman en un protoboard
Y debo decirles que suena bastante bien,,,,,, sobre todo los bajos son increibles. Ahora me dedicarè a realizar las placas para hacer un equipo Stereo y despues subo fotos y videos

Saludos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Due, porque no te pones en contacto via mail, con Aries y seguro que te van a decir que comercio en las inmdiaciones de donde estas o zona donde haces tus compras las venden, ya que ellos tienen esos datos y te ahorra llendo de aqui para alla y si no las pedis a ellos mismos en 24hs o menos las tenes en tu casa.


 

Estimado ,

Lamentablemente no contamos con distribuidor en Buenos Aires. Le podemos
enviar la informacion que nos solicite via email y tambien podemos realizar
envio de nuestros productos.

Realizamos envios a todo el pais. Forma de envio: Contra reembolso a traves
de Correo Argentino (Costo envio $50 / $60 aprox). Monto minimo de compra
para el envio: $150,00

Quedamos a su disposicion.



Saluda muy atentamente,

Ma. Ines Etchichury

ARIES CIRCUITOS IMPRESOS
La Rioja 126 - X5000EVD
Córdoba - Argentina
TELEFAX: +54-351-4227843
aries@circuitosimpresos.com
www.circuitosimpresos.com

 

Ahora vi que hay uno que hace las réplicas de Plaquetrucho

Veremos


----------



## cardozo

Hola a todos, termine de armar el Kit de Musikman del Amplificador de 130w RMS por canal, suena muy bien tira fuerte pero tengo dos problemas que detallo a continuacion.

1) La fuente tiene un riple horrible, es un trafo partido de 50+v y 50-v y la fuente tiene dos capacitores de 4700uf x63v. Hoy compre dos mas para poner en paralelo a ver si se va ese ruido.

2) Cuando voy subiendo el volumen del mixer llega un punto donde se escucha en ambos woofers un ruido como si se fueran a romper o como si alguien golpea el cono del parlante desde atras. Los woofers son para 200w y son electro voice, Mi duda es si los woofers no se lo bancan o es un problema distinto, no se que pruebas hacer porque quiero poder amplificar el 100%.
Pense tambien si le falta comida y por eso hace ese ruido, tengo que medir cuanto tengo a la salida de la fuente en carga pero no se realmente cuanto tengo que tener.

adjunto el pdf del woofer. saludos a todos !


----------



## elbausa

hola compañero podeis probar dos formas para desaparecer ese ruido 

1 coloca un condensador 104 del + a tierra y el otro del - a tierra  

2 aísla la entrada de señal completamente es decir que si estas utilizando chasis metálico aislarla por completo..


----------



## pandacba

y conseguiste o no las placas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora estoy reformando unas Audison estereo , esas con pre , para elevarles la potencia , cuando siga con otro te cuento 


Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

supongo que las vas a llevar al maximo no? te recomiendo que cambies el 747 por TL083 es compatible pin a pin, en el pre solo cambian las R de alimentación del 747, esas no hay que olvidarse, ya que el integrado muere de una....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , las voy a llevar a 50+50 Vdc , o le voy a poner zener o integraditos reguladores a la alimentación de los OA


----------



## porraselectronics

ya arme este amplificador (Musiman 130 watts) en una placa perforada. Hice los dos canales,,,,,,,,,,probe y todo funcionaba perfecto,,,,,,,pero a la hora de meterlo en su caja y volver a conectar,,,, ya no me funciono un canal y el canal que se escucha esta un poco distorcionado,,,,,,,,,,,,,no se que paso voy a checar la conexiones,,,,,,pero juro que cheque dos veces las conexiones antes de alimentar.


----------



## pandacba

Algo paso seguramente, ya que es un ampli que anda muy bien.... tengo el esquema y el diseño del pcb del hermano de este ampli, que da la misma potencia(ambos dan 100W) pero con mejor calidad aún, me faltan unos detalles para subir todo completo


----------



## porraselectronics

hola pandacba,,,,es cierto,,,algo conecte mal en el ampli,,,,,,resulta que lo termine de ensamblar casi a la 1:00 de la mañana, y, lo quise probar de una vez. Utilice un reproductor de DVD para las rolas, y entonces como era ya tarde y yo con sueño pues conecte uno de las entradas de audio al canal izquierdo y la otra entrada a la salida de video jajajajajajajajajaaaaaaa, al siguiente dia fue cuando me di cuenta, corregi esas conexiones y todo jalo perfectamente. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Oye puedes pasarme el diseño del que mencionaste? (el hermano gemelo de este ampli) me gustaria probarlo. Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Gajes del oficio, anecdotas que quedan para recordar.....
Me alegro que todo funcione oK, lo busco y lo subo


----------



## sanjua

Buenas, arme este amplificador y funciona correctamente. Hay alguna manera de realizar protección contra sobrecarga y algún indicador de picos" como llevan los amplificadores que uno compra armado? Muchas gracias


----------



## chacarock

bueno, me lei todo el post, arranco con este, y dejo el lafayette para otro proyecto, mas chico. mientras valla teniendo las cosas subo fotos, saludos.


----------



## chanita007

hola gente... les quisiera hacer una pregunta a todos los q*UE* armaron el ampli de 130w los tip 32 (mas especificamente el T2 y T3) se calientan mucho...??? por q*UE* a mi si, es mas aunque no tengan señal de entrada se calientan... veo q*UE* la mayoria no le pone disipador por eso es mi duda...


----------



## Fogonazo

chanita007 dijo:


> hola gente... les quisiera hacer una pregunta a todos los q*UE* armaron el ampli de 130w los tip 32 (mas especificamente el T2 y T3) se calientan mucho...??? por q*UE* a mi si, es mas aunque no tengan señal de entrada se calientan... veo q*UE* la mayoria no le pone disipador por eso es mi duda...



¿ Esto es lo que armaste ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 22804​


----------



## hazard_1998

por diosss como odié esas regletas para pines, que aberración para la electrónica!.....


----------



## chanita007

si fogonazo, esa es, se calientan demasiado para mi gusto los dos tip de abajo, pero funciona el a*M*pli, ahora le puse un pequeño disipador por las duda. pero mi temor es q*UE* cuando le de un uso prolongado se quemen...


----------



## Fogonazo

Esos transistores deberían trabajar tibios, *NO* calientes.

Revisa de haber conectado/cableado correctamente los transistores de salida.


----------



## electrojose21

Hola compañeros electrónicos hace más de dos años tengo armada la placa de aries de 130w. Anda muy bien ahora tengo una consulta. Puedo agregarle en paralelo otro 2n3055 a ada uno para aumentar la potencia.
Mi duda es porque vi una placa de fapesa de 100w con dos 2n3055 en paralelo por cada uno que tenia. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola electrojose21, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Agregar más transistores de salida no aumenta la potencia, a lo sumo le dá más "aguante".Me explico: la potencia depende básicamente de la tensión y corriente de la fuente de alimentación. Fijate en éste artículo cómo se mide.
Sucede que aveces tenés que conectar dos baffles en paralelo, poniéndole entonces 4 ohm a la salida del amplificador. Esto hace que los transistores de salida calienten más de lo debido, ahí podés agregarle dos más en paralelo para que entre los dos disipen el exceso de calor que provoca el bajar la impedancia de salida del equipo.
Saludos C


----------



## electrojose21

Hola crimson Graciss.por la repuesta entiendo bien lo que me.informas. ahora otra duda tengo un trago de 70+70 por 35a es bien potente. Que puedo hacer para usarla con los 2n3055  ya que tengo como 35 de esos y de los viejos los originales. Desde ya muchas gracias colega.


----------



## crimson

No hay mucho que puedas hacer con ese transformador... salvo una máquina de soldar... Tené en cuenta que si te da 70 + 70 (supongo que en alterna) cuando lo rectificás se va a 98V por lo menos... el 2N3055, por más original que sea trabaja con un máximo de +42/-42V. Un amplificador a 3055 trabaja con transformadores de 30 + 30 VCA como máximo.
Saludos C


----------



## electrojose21

No el voltaje es en continua. Y si la verdad que no lo pensé una máquina de soldar estaría bueno ya pongo manos a la obra para ver que sale. Gracias Crimson


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya que tenés tantos 3055 originales y ese transformador , dame tiempo que te busco un viejo circuito  con transistores en serie


----------



## pablo1422

hola una consulta del amplificador de 130 de musikman. El pbc es para hacer en planchado o serigrafía?


----------



## Fogonazo

pablo1422 dijo:


> hola una consulta del amplificador de 130 de musikman. El pbc es para hacer en planchado o serigrafía?



Esta es para planchar.

Ver el archivo adjunto 39892


----------



## pablo1422

muchas gracias fogonazo estoy por empezar armar esta amplificador.


----------



## pablo1422

Hola de vuelta ya arme el amplificador 130w pero por desgracia no me anduvo lo alimente con una fuente de 35+35 pero a la salida tengo -14vcc ya lo revise unas cuantas veces y pareciera estar todo bien. Reemplaze los tic y ya reemplaze los 3055 ya no se como seguir desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

pablo1422 dijo:


> Hola de vuelta ya arme el amplificador 130w pero por desgracia no me anduvo lo alimente con una fuente de 35+35 pero a la salida tengo -14vcc ya lo revise unas cuantas veces y pareciera estar todo bien. Reemplaze los tic y ya reemplaze los 3055 ya no se como seguir desde ya muchas gracias.



Invierte de lugar los BC548 y mira que pasa.


----------



## pandacba

Los transistores T1 y T2 deben estar apareados a no más del 10% de no ser asi tendras continua en la salida


----------



## pablo1422

Reemplaze los bc547 por bc548 y no funciono. Ahora reemplaze el zener y dejo de tener continua a la salida y el amplificador empezo a funcionar pero lo que me pasa ahora es que se escucha muy bajo y con distorsión


----------



## Fogonazo

pablo1422 dijo:


> Reemplaze los bc547 por bc548 y no funciono. Ahora reemplaze el zener y dejo de tener continua a la salida y el amplificador empezo a funcionar pero lo que me pasa ahora es que se escucha muy bajo y con distorsión



Reemplazaste el zener ¿ Por que cosa ?, ¿ Por que el reemplazo ?


----------



## pablo1422

El zener lo reemplaze por uno nuevo pero es el mismo. Y lo cambien porque lo medi y conducía de ambos lados


----------



## pandacba

Con que señal lo has probado?


----------



## nachocamacho

Hola, quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar, encontré una placa que tenia del musikman 014 y me puse a armarla, lo único que no conseguí en la casa de electrónica fueron los 2n3055 que los reemplaze por tip3055, hasta todo bien. El tema es el siguiente. Conecto la lampara en serie para probar sin quemar nada.
Enciendo el amplificador con el parlante conectado y la lampara no se apaga y por el parlante se escucha un mmmmmmmmm cosa que lo apago enseguida para no quemar el parlante.
Enciendo el amplificador sin el parlante y la lampara se prende y luego se apaga como tiene que ser.  Ahora si conecto el parlante una vez encendido el amplificador el mismo funciona correctamente.

A alguien se le ocurre que podrá ser?  Revise todo y para mi esta todo bien. Desde ya agradezco si me puedan ayudar.


----------



## zopilote

Deberias  haber encontrado las sabias palabras escritas en el foro de como poner en punto un amplificador, por que cometiste varios errores.
Primero nunca prueba con parlante la primera vez( a no ser que seas reenconador profesional de parlantes).
Dos, los transistores  actualmente experimentan  una importante falsificacion de parte de minoristas.
Tres nunca haber leido el manual de puesta a punto de un amplificador.
 Y trata de limpiar tu placa antes de probarla.


----------



## pandacba

El parlante que le pusiste de que impedancia es?


----------



## Fogonazo

nachocamacho dijo:


> Hola, quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar, encontré una placa que tenia del musikman 014 y me puse a armarla, lo único que no conseguí en la casa de electrónica fueron los 2n3055 que los reemplaze por tip3055, hasta todo bien. El tema es el siguiente. Conecto la lampara en serie para probar sin quemar nada.
> Enciendo el amplificador con el parlante conectado y la lampara no se apaga y por el parlante se escucha un mmmmmmmmm cosa que lo apago enseguida para no quemar el parlante.
> Enciendo el amplificador sin el parlante y la lampara se prende y luego se apaga como tiene que ser.  Ahora si conecto el parlante una vez encendido el amplificador el mismo funciona correctamente.
> 
> A alguien se le ocurre que podrá ser?  Revise todo y para mi esta todo bien. Desde ya agradezco si me puedan ayudar.



Tienes tensión continua sobre la salida de parlante, al conectarlo creas un cortocircuito que enciende la lámpara.

Lee el *tema* que te recomendó @zopilote

Revisa:
No haber conectado algún transistor mal
No haber intercambiado un driver PNP por un NPN

También sería bueno que mires este otro *tema*


----------



## nachocamacho

Hola, conecte el amplificador con la lampara serie, lo prendí si el parlante enchufado y hasta ahí todo funcionaba bien, luego conecto el parlante ( el amplificador seguía prendido y con la lampara en serie apagada) Y también seguía funcionando todo  bien ( en la entrada a la potencia le había conectado una guitarra como para probar  ) y todo 10 puntos.
El tema es cuando lo vuelvo a encender la lampara no se apaga y el parlante con el sumbido   (ummmm) a lo que digo chau se quemo todo y apago rápidamente.  
Luego vuelvo a encender el amplificador sin el parlante, la lampara se apaga, conecto el parlante con el amplificador encendido y funcionaba todo ok.   
Estas pruebas las repetí varias veces, saque los transistores, los medí y estaban todos en sus valores y ano se me ocurre que puede ser.
Espero que en mi descripción se pueda entender que es lo que pasa y desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ElectroWero

Hay que revisar por partes, lo primordial es que la fuente este OK, si ya no tiene voltaje en la salida, al encender y apagar distorciona y hace uhmmmm,  muy probable que tenga un problema de filtrado o rectificación en la fuente.


----------



## nachocamacho

ya medí la fuente e incluso la probé con otra de otro amplificador y pasa lo mismo, mis serias dudas es que no sean los tip3055 falsificados, voy a ver si compro otros en otra casa de electrónica o ver si consigo los 2n3055 y después les cuento.


----------



## Fogonazo

nachocamacho dijo:


> ya medí la fuente e incluso la probé con otra de otro amplificador y pasa lo mismo, mis serias dudas es que no sean los tip3055 falsificados, voy a ver si compro otros en otra casa de electrónica o ver si consigo los 2n3055 y después les cuento.



No creo que sean los TIP3055. 

Reemplaza la lámpara de la serie por otra de mayor potencia y prueba


----------



## nachocamacho

Lo estoy probando con una de 75w porque en donde vivo cuesta mucho conseguir lamparas hoy en día usted fogonazo dice que pruebe con una de 100w?   Mi pregunta es la siguiente: por que conectado el parlante al encenderlo el circuito no funciona en cambio  si  prendo el amplificador y luego conecto el parlante funciona perfectamente. Electronicamente como es posible esto?
Un detalle que no puse antes porque van a creer que estoy loco,   con el amplificador encendido y sin conectarle el parlante acerco el oído a la placa y se escucha,  muy bajito pero se escucha la señal que estoy mandando a la entrada. No logro distinguir de que componente sale el sonido.

Desde ya muchas gracias por las respuestas, los aportes y sobre todo su tiempo en tratar de ayudarme.


----------



## pipa09

nachocamacho dijo:


> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: por que conectado el parlante al encenderlo el circuito no funciona en cambio  si  prendo el amplificador y luego conecto el parlante funciona perfectamente. Electronicamente como es posible esto?
> .


A mi me pasaba lo mismo varias veces pero los hacia cuando los tranformadores de la fuente eran de mayor potencia, y dejaba de hacerlo cuando lo conectaba a lamparas mas grandes. creo que es por el pico de consumo que se hace al cargar los capacitores de la fuente.


----------



## Fogonazo

El amplificador se pensó para trabajar con 2 tensiones (Rail´s) iguales,una positiva y otra negativa respecto de GND, cualquier cosa distinta a esto genera un mal-funcionamiento.

Durante el lapso de tiempo "Arranque" (Carga capacitores de fuente), el amplificador se encuentra trabajando *MAL y/o desequilibrado*, esto se agrava si existe un consumo (Parlante) que retarde, junto con la lámpara serie la estabilización del amplificador.

Cuando reemplazas la lámpara por otra de mayor potencia "Achicas" una de las posibles causas de desequilibrio.

En muchos amplificadores es notable este efecto, aún sin lámpara alguna, observando el brutal movimiento del cono del parlante al encender el amplificador y hasta que se estabiliza todo.

*FogoSugerencia:*
Siempre con el control de volumen en "0" cambia la lámpara por otra de mayor potencia o 2 en paralelo y observa "Que pasa"
Una ves que el amplificador este operativo conecta el parlante y dale un poco de volumen, hasta que la lámpara comience a cambiar de luminosidad, como un audiorrítmico.
Deja un rato em amplificador trabajando en esas condiciones.
A medida que transcurre el tiempo verifica que no se caliente nada.
Si todo funcionó como debe ser y sin calentamiento, puedes hacer una nueva prueba con una lámpara halogena de este tipo Unos 250W:





Ahora enciende el amplificador con parlante conectado y verifica.

El parlante debe moverse violentamente y estabilizarse, si esto ocurre *ya está listo.*

Sería conveniente que le agregues un protector de parlantes para evitar ese movimiento, en el Foro hay varios  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/


----------



## nachocamacho

Gracias por las respuestas, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido, mañana hago las pruebas y les comento como fue.


----------



## nachocamacho

Fogonazo sos un capo y yo un inútil jajaja, puse las 2 lamparas en paralelo ( no conseguí una mas grande de la que tengo) y funciono correctamente. Así que tanto renegar por probar con una lampara chica.
Tengo otra pregunta si no es mucha molestia, El amplificador lo estaba probando con una fuente de 50 + 50 que era de otro amplificador, ahora la fuente que tengo para usar con este es de 40 + 40, la pregunta es si lo alimento con esta tensión funcionara igual entregando menos potencia o es conveniente cambiar algunos valores al circuito.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09

nachocamacho dijo:


> la pregunta es si lo alimento con esta tensión funcionara igual entregando menos potencia o es conveniente cambiar algunos valores al circuito.
> Desde ya muchas gracias



No es necesario cambiar nada, como decis funcionara de manera normal, con menor potencia!


----------



## nachocamacho

Otra pregunta, vi que en el archivo que pusieron del  circuito alguien cambio de los valores  de R4, R13, R16 R17 Y R10 para una fuente de 35 +35  en este caso por que cambio los valores de las resistencias ?


----------



## pandacba

Es más que lógico que eso sea así, es para mantener una polarización óptima de todo el circuito.
Si bien aca se trata del esquema de 130W en general el mismo esquema fue previsot para 4 versiones, 25W, 40W, 65W y 130W, lo que cambian no solo son valores de resistencias, tambien la potencia de las mismas y también los transistores, por ejemplo en el esquema de 25W el driver en clase A y el generador de corriente estan realizados con transistores con cápsula T092 y obviamente no necesitan disipador


----------

